
A Good Technology shareholder offers his windfall to colleagues who lost out - danzheng
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/11/after-good-technologys-425m-fire-sale-to-blackberry-an-entrepreneur-offers-his-windfall-to-colleagues-who-lost-out/
======
jkestner
So to be clear, he's not giving money to others. He's offering to invest the
money in their startups if they meet his standards. A small gesture, indeed.

